# Stoner mold release spray .................



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2021)

What are any good uses for this besides the obvious ? Are there any ? I have a minimum of 100 spray cans in at work that we'll have to pay to dispose of . I thought maybe using on car or truck wheels but I don't know .


----------



## John O (Sep 18, 2021)

Makes good fireworks when put in bonfire


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2021)

John O said:


> Makes good fireworks when put in bonfire


The best is engine starter spray!


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> The best is engine starter spray!


I know this for a fact ! Blew my brick firepit up years back !


----------



## jbobb1 (Sep 18, 2021)

I use the E236 on a daily basis for work. I've sprayed it on squeaky hinges before and it helped. I even used it when machining aluminum, but that was because it was the only thig I had at hand. 100 cans are a lot to use up. I don't use that much in a years time.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 18, 2021)

Is/was the original use with metal, plastic, resin, whatever. As a model builder, I can have come up with half a dozen applications just off the top of my head, depending on media. You might try websites for Q&A for models, casting (particularly lost wax and lost 3D), something of that nature. For the right application, it could be a gold mine.

.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2021)

We had a certain use for this at work but the extruders and mandrals were sold . No longer have the process to use the stuff . I'll just grab it all just in case someone has a use for it .


----------



## petertha (Sep 18, 2021)

There is a lot of value there for its intended purpose - mold release of resins. Not sure how shipping & such would factor in the price but I'd certainly try Ebay in maybe lots of 5 or something. There are hobbyists from many disciplines that use the stuff. If its like other spray on release products I've used, there may be a best before date to be aware of when its release properties start to degrade.


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 18, 2021)

Any idea which version it is? I'd have to check my can to see, but I'll take a few if it's the same stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 18, 2021)

Get back with that info . Heading out tonight to hear a band once again after 3.5 years of working weekend nightshifts . Cleaned up alot of stuff down the dungeoun and garage getting ready for the selling season . I'll post back on Monday morn as to what version it is .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 19, 2021)

Just be careful shipping. Pressurized can have some limits.

.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 20, 2021)

Brought home a can of E408 . Green can . Now to find a use for the stuff before unloading the cabinet .


----------



## KyleG (Sep 21, 2021)

Is E408 the version you have? If it’s suitable for composites, I may have a use. I seem to recall you’re near by me too…


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2021)

I have maybe 60 cans of E408 plus alot of the others .


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 21, 2021)

I'd be interested in a couple of cans of the 408 if you were selling.


----------



## brino (Sep 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Now to find a use for the stuff before unloading the cabinet .



It would probably keep your eggs from sticking to the pan.... but might leave an aftertaste......
-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2021)

As a bonus , this stuff contains no slippyon ! ( that's what some of our line operators call silicone )


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 21, 2021)

Like really man, not all stoners are covered with mold, you know. Though, occasionally product can be. Mike


----------



## Janderso (Sep 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> We had a certain use for this at work but the extruders and mandrals were sold . No longer have the process to use the stuff . I'll just grab it all just in case someone has a use for it .


You need more stuff Dave.
Good idea


----------



## Janderso (Sep 21, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Like really man, not all stoners are covered with mold, you know. Though, occasionally product can be. Mike
> 
> View attachment 379192


Is that the good stuff?
It's been a few decades....


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 21, 2021)

There really is no bad stuff anymore. Way more potent than back in the day. Just a little nab will do ya. Cheers, Mike


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't know what the non-hazardous ingredients are, but the Stoner SDS says halogenated HC/ether blend and "dimethyl carbinol" which is the a$$hole way of saying isopropyl alcohol.  So, this stuff would probably make good brake cleaner or QD electronics cleaner if the unlisted/unregulated solids aren't a deal breaker for that.  I hate it when manufacturers obfuscate the ingredients like this.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

Mold release .


----------



## Al 1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Use it on the hull of your boat.  Keeps it cleaner. Al


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> So, this stuff would probably make good brake cleaner or QD electronics cleaner


That's what I was thinking this would be good for .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

Al 1 said:


> Use it on the hull of your boat. Keeps it cleaner. Al


I don't own a boat , at least I don't THINK I do . There may be one hiding out in the garage I don't know about .


----------



## KyleG (Sep 23, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I don't own a boat , at least I don't THINK I do .


No no no, you've got it all wrong. This is the perfect reason to BUY a boat of course. It's what any reasonable person would do.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 23, 2021)

KyleG said:


> No no no, you've got it all wrong. This is the perfect reason to BUY a boat of course. It's what any reasonable person would do.


Just what I need , another yard ornament !  But I do like the way you think !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 24, 2021)

Loaded up and ready to release some molds . Lots of molds !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 24, 2021)

87 cans total . Not sure if I can ship it thru USPS , but if I can I will .


----------



## TomKro (Sep 24, 2021)

A previous home had vinyl framed Anderson windows.  After cleaning the sides, they were "tuned up" with dry teflon spray.  It sure made the windows slide nicely.  Was told to avoid silicone on the vinyl.  No idea what all the other solvents in your "E408" might do to a vinyl window frame, so maybe test in a non-critical spot to avoid messing up a something expensive.  

TomKro


----------

